# [Satire] CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2016)

_A similar incident happened in Delhi's Punjabi Bagh, where the topper of 2006 was rebuked and made to feel guilty by his parents for having lesser aggregate than Sukriti._

_Vinay Sharma, the victim, was watching movie 3 Idiots alongwith his family when the news of CBSE results 2016 broke out._


*It should be noted that 29 year old Vinay, who is working in California as COO of a top IT company was on a annual leave to visit his parents*

_"No doubt my son was a topper and was carrying the legacy of being Sharmaji's son. But while preparing in 2006, he should have been aware of the future toppers and should have kept inflation of marks in his mind. He was lucky that Delhi University's cut-off was 95% during that time. What if it had been 100% like this time? He would have failed to make to North Campus. I envy Sukriti's parents as they have a better child than me. Also, Sharmas have now been let down against Guptas."
_

*Source:* CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser marks than 2016 topper - Times of Indi


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



Hadd ho gayi ab to. Why these parents can't just let it go?


----------



## TheSloth (May 23, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*

haha. Nice share but at the end of the article it said 


> *Stories in Mocktale are works of fiction intended to bring a smile to your face. They bear no connection to events and characters in real life.*


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



lightningfassst said:


> haha. Nice share but at the end of the article it said



it was at the beginning, people still comment with a facepalm..


----------



## TheSloth (May 23, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*

i too missed at the stop :silly_NF::grin_NF:


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



arijitsinha said:


> it was at the beginning, people still comment with a facepalm..



Vinay Sharma, *the victim*, was watching movie *3 Idiots* along with his family when the *news of CBSE results* 2016 broke out


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



> Stories in Mocktale are works of fiction intended to bring a smile to your face. They bear no connection to events and characters in real life.


quote from link!!


----------



## Minion (May 23, 2016)

LOL! Ask those parents how much they scored.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2016)

Minion said:


> LOL! Ask those parents how much they scored.



[Generic Parent Reply] when we were your age, things were different. There was no scope of scoring that high


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 24, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Hadd ho gayi ab to. Why these parents can't just let it go?


I doubt these human beings are parents. They are really a bunch of Idiots,only wanting themselves for a "CHAMAK" amongst the degraded whimsical callous society.


----------



## RCuber (May 24, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



kg11sgbg said:


> I doubt these human beings are parents. They are really a bunch of Idiots,only wanting themselves for a "CHAMAK" amongst the degraded whimsical callous society.



This is beautiful!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2016)

I think the pic posted is also not the 2006 Topper :laughing_NF:


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Hadd ho gayi ab to. Why these parents can't just let it go?


Another blind reply reading the thread title?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2016)

*Re: CBSE 2006 topper scolded by his parents for having scored lesser*



thetechfreak said:


> Another blind reply reading the thread title?



Read the post but not the article.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 29, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> [Generic Parent Reply] when we were your age, things were different. There was no scope of scoring that high


Yeah !Same replies..Everywhere


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 8, 2016)

Its really bad thing.. Parents must be punished for this. Have they actually scored that good at their time that they want from their son....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

yatishgaba said:


> Its really bad thing.. Parents must be punished for this. Have they actually scored that good at their time that they want from their son....



Olympus has fallen :grin_NF:


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2016)

yatishgaba said:


> Its really bad thing.. Parents must be punished for this. Have they actually scored that good at their time that they want from their son....



whoa calm down there, son


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Olympus has fallen :grin_NF:



Great Thread going nowhere...:grin_NF::laughing_NF:


----------

